
Youaregonnaloseyourjob - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2019/07/15/youaregonnaloseyourjob-2/
======
smt88
Can the person who posted this explain it? I found it to be incomprehensible,
both in tone and subject matter. Perhaps it's a response to an ongoing
controversy that I'm not aware of?

~~~
nixtaken
The physics community is suffering from a skepticism deficit enforced by
physics cops (referees) who promote groupthinkers. Minorities are naturally
more skeptical due to their history of betrayal by the majority and they are
needed to help re-ground a community that has lost its head in the clouds.

